# ايها المهندسون وعباقره الطاقه الكهربائيه هلمو



## سوقوها (23 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مشروعي البسيط بحاجه لدعمكم واعلمو بأنني داع -بكسر العين- لكم عسى ان ينفع الله بكم ويدخلكم رحمته 
نرجع الى مشروعنا 
1- اشتريت بطاريه سياره -بحدود 100-امبير 
2-محول كهربا من البطاريه ---الى ---خط 110فولت
3- دينمو مويه -الخاص بخزان الماء 
4-الواح شمسيه -كل لوح قادر على تشغيل شمعه بقوه 12فولت -20واط
5-الهدف هو تشغيل دينمو الماء لمده 3ساعات لكل يوم 
6-المطلوب من حضرتكم كم لوح طاقه شمسيه تحتاج البطاريه حتى لاتموت (علما بانني لن اقوم بتوصيل الالواح للبطاريه الا عند تشغيل الدينمو حتى يتم تزويدها بالطاقه اللازمه التى تحول دون موتها ) او (في حال استمرا ر توصيل لاالواح للبطاريه كم تحتاج له وهل يؤثر عليها من عدمه )


----------



## سوقوها (23 يونيو 2012)

ولا رد
ليه


----------



## د حسين (23 يونيو 2012)

*ليش مستعجل ؟؟؟؟*

 السيد سوقوها تحية وبعد
يوجد ملاحظتين في مشروعك 
1 - ان المحول الرافع للجهد ( الانفرتر المذكور ) سيتعبك اثناء اقلاع محرك الماء بسبب ضعف استطاعته ويجب ان يكون باستطاعة تساوي على الأقل ثلاثة اضعاف المحرك .
2 - بفرض الشمس عندكم 10 ساعات يكون لديك ( حسب ماقلت انت 20 واط ) اي في اليوم 200 واط ساعة . بينما المحرك (نصف حصان ) يستهلك 400 واط ساعة في الساعة وبالتالي تحتاج 1200 واط ساعة في الثلاث ساعات لذلك تحتاج نظريا الى 6 ألواح طاقة شمسية مما ذكرت ويجب الزيادة للاحتياط ,ولامانع من ربط الأواح بشكل دائم على البطارية بوجود منظم شحن لمنع الشحن الزائد الذي يخرب البطارية .
أرجو لك التوفيق​


----------



## سوقوها (23 يونيو 2012)

سلام عليك يوم ولدت وسلام عليك يوم اجبتني وسلام عليك في جنات الخلد ان شاء الله
طيب الله يحفظك 
1-ايهما افضل تحويل كهربا البطاريه الى خط 110----او---خط 220 ---او لافرق بينهما في الاستهلاك
2- لو استبدلت البطاريه باخرى --- مثلا 200---امبير---او اكبر من ذلك هل ذلك يخفف من احتياجنا للالواح الشمسيه


----------



## د حسين (23 يونيو 2012)

*لافرق*



سوقوها قال:


> سلام عليك يوم ولدت وسلام عليك يوم اجبتني وسلام عليك في جنات الخلد ان شاء الله
> طيب الله يحفظك
> 1-ايهما افضل تحويل كهربا البطاريه الى خط 110----او---خط 220 ---او لافرق بينهما في الاستهلاك
> 2- لو استبدلت البطاريه باخرى --- مثلا 200---امبير---او اكبر من ذلك هل ذلك يخفف من احتياجنا للالواح الشمسيه


 أخي العزيز لافرق في حالتك هذه بين 110 أو 220 إلا اذا كانت المسافة بين المحول والمحرك كبيرة فعندها يفضل 220 فولط
وكذلك حجم البطارية لا يخفف من احتياجنا للألواح الشمسية ولكنه أفضل لمنع استنزاف البطارية ولبقاء مخزون احتياطي حيث يفضل عدم استهلاك أكثر من نصف مخزون اية بطارية .
اتمنى لك التوفيق ولا تتردد في اي سؤال آخر​


----------



## سوقوها (24 يونيو 2012)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (24 يونيو 2012)

عزيزي الكريم 
سوقوها

يسعدني ان اشارك معكم في هذا المشروع .

انت لم تذكر قوة دينمو الماء wt
علما عزيزي انها مذكورها على البليتة الحديدية الذي في الدينمو .
مثال .

اذا كانت الدينمو 400 wt
انت تختاج الى انفرتر 500 wt

والاختصار هوا كالتالي .

1-الواح شمسية 2-منظم بين الالواح والبيتري 3 بطاريات 4 انفرتر 


والسلام ختام


----------



## dlovano (3 أغسطس 2012)

[*=right]لكن انصحك بالبحث عن دينموا ماء 12 فولت ان وجد لتوفر على نفسك تكلفة سعر الانفرتر ومشاكلها وخاصة وانت بهذه الحالة تتعامل مع مضخة ماء وليس اي
[*=right]جهاز الكتروني او لمبة بالتالي ستحتاج الى انفرتر اكبر بكثير كما ذكر الكتور حسين وان لم تجد دينموا 12فولت فيمكنك تركيب مضخة على اي مخرك 12 فولت
[*=right]اشكرك اخي على طرحك لهذا الموضوع واشكر ايضا الدكتور حسين على هذه الردود المفيدة والوافية والجميلة والقريبة جدا عن المنطق


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

كثير من الفائده هنا


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## الخـفوق (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً للجميع على المهلومات المفيدة فعلاً 
ولكل من سائل وطرح سؤال او ملاحظة ندعو لة بالخير 
والشكرا موصول للمتميز في ردودة المفيدة والراقية 
د / حسن شكراً لك من الاعماق استفدة كثيراً من ردود 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بكلمك المسلمين والعباد


----------

